# Scratching and pulling out fur?



## Elusive (Aug 18, 2010)

Our 11 year old Golden Retriever has recently started pulling out the fur on the insides of his front legs and between his paw pads. He's licking the skin on his legs and his pads raw, and is starting to bleed. He's also scratching more than usual.
I don't think it's fleas or insects... he doesnt LOOK like he has any and its only on his front legs. 
We don't know what to do, we're planning to take him to the vet tomorrow, but in the meantime, is there anything we could do to make him more comfortable? Anything we can do to help or stop this? And do you have any idea what it is?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Did you change his diet recently?


----------



## Elusive (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope... he's had food allergies in the past but we found a food that works for him. He's been on it 1-2 years without a problem.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It may be worth looking into whether the dog's current food changed formulas. And perhaps...I'm reaching a bit, your dog's age could be a factor. Maybe the food was fine before but now that he's older, he doesn't have the defenses for a food allergy. Just a guess.


----------



## Jazzy's Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

It does sound like a food allergy. Dog's can develop food allergies even after being on the same food for 10 years. I'm sure you already know this, but get him on a food with no by-products, ground yellow corn, wheat, or any artificial flavors or colors. Also switch up the main protein source. A lot of times it is the protein source that dogs are (or become) allergic to. So if he is on a chicken based food now switch to lamb, venison, or herring. My friend has a dog that is allergic to almost everything! She tried Nutro Natural Choice Venison Meal & Whole Brown Rice and her dog is doing amazing. Before switching to this food her dog was doing the same thing as yours, pulling fur out, licking herself raw, etc. Now all of her hair has grown back and she is perfect. If the food doesn't work out for you, it is 100% guaranteed, so you could always take it back and get another formula or another brand.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Lots of good info here.
Dogs as they age can have their immune systems change. He may be developing a food allergy again or he may be experiencing seasonal allergies as well...it IS ragweed season and many dogs react this time of year to environmental allergies. 
You also may be looking at skin changes due to thyroid imbalance, golden retrievers commonly develop hypothyroid and it can manifest itself in different ways. When you see your vet ask about antihistamines and about getting a free T4 test done. 
Don't be suprised if your dog is a little down in the dumps or cranky either..itching is IRRITATING and this can change his demeanor a bit.


----------



## luv4dogs (Sep 1, 2010)

Perhaps while you look changing his food or whatever else could possibly be the cause take a look at vet aid its an all natural sea salt based skin/wound care treatment that really helps heal and sooth. It has natural defense enzymes to create an optimal healing environment. I recommend it to everyone I speak to for all types of skin issues. It also sokes right in to the skin and your dog will not be harmed if he licks it as it is 100% all natural. Good Luck!


----------

